# It's the mid-nineties!



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Is anyone else absolutely sick tot he ****ing back teeth with ****ing Take That all over everything? 

I've heard 'The Flood' at least three times a day for what seems like forever and i can't seem to get away from them.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I just hope East 17 dont turn up again.They where crap!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The flood is actually growing on me, as a Child of the 90's I'd happily go back there.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip I would love to see Take That bugger off quite soon.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ross said:


> Yip I would love to see Take That bugger off quite soon.


Immediately would be better. Along with all other "boy bands". Actually, most "modern" music to me is c*ck.

Pipe and slippers time for me..............:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

mmm i agree gary barlow is a snide looking sod with a weird smile,and mark owen is almost as irritating as richard hammond :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> mmm i agree gary barlow is a snide looking sod with a weird smile,and mark owen is almost as irritating as richard hammond :thumb:


Gay Barlow - the fat dancer from Take That.


----------

